# Feeding schedule for a nymph



## avn (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey!

I just got a baby l2 ghost nymph and I love it, but I'm not sure how much to feed my new mantis.

Sources seem to disagree - some people say a couple of flies a day, others say it only needs to eat every few days.

I have a colony of springjacks and a colony of wingless melanogaster.

So questions:

What's the appropriate amount to feed a l2 mantis? 

How does the feeding schedule change as the mantis grows?

When should I switch to a larger feeder insect? What's the step up from melanogaster? (Can I use the sugar ants who have invaded my house?)

How can I tell if my mantis is hungry or full?

bonus question: How can I tell when my nymph is ready to molt? I know they hang upside-down before they molt but it seems to enjoy hanging upside-down all the time.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 25, 2016)

By springjacks are you referring to springtails? As I am curious if you made a mistake by the common name, or are calling something else the springjacks; however, even a search turns nothing up for that term and I can't think of anything either.

Ideally you should offer less food more often, many keepers find feeding every other day a good balance in that regard. Also how large your mantid habitat is, will play a part in feeding, if it is very large compared to the mantid inside most feeders will be lost/unfound and wasted as food. Do you have any photos of your setup and Ghost?

At L1-L2 Melanogaster fruit flies is used, I give mine about 4 flies. I find giving smaller instars enough feeders to last to the next day ideal. If needed adjust the amount of flies, as too many will just stress the mantid, too few and it will go hungry. At L2 some are ready for Hydei, although some will be shy/frightened so I tend to wait to L3.

At L3 switch to the larger Hydei fruit flies. Again I tend to offer them 4 flies and adjust the amount if needed.

At L4 and above a Ghost mantis is ready for larger prey. Such as stable flies, houseflies, bottle flies, and appropriate sized crickets or roaches.

A good guideline is to ensure that the prey/feeders can fit into the mantids raptorial forearms (first legs). If the mantid can't hold the prey it's too large to be used as a feeder. Feed enough that the mantid has enough feeders it can eat it's fill and have a few left over. Remove any remaining feeders late that night/next morning depending on your feeding time, and keep feeding the same amount (minus any extras) until it molts again - repeat for each molt.

I prefer to overfeed my pets, and remove any extras, that way I am sure it is getting enough food. Waiting a day in-between will prevent your mantid from eating too much, and becoming obese - many will typically eat till they nearly pop if fed daily. You want to remove any extra feeders as they can attack and hurt your mantid (possibly killing your pet - I had it happen once myself), especially if it is in the process of molting. Everything mentioned can be applied to any species, however some are ready for Hydei soon after hatching.

Just feed your mantid, remove excess feeders, wait a day and repeat - and you will be fine. Don't worry it will become a process you won't have to think about, and you will make adjustments as you get experience.  

Also welcome to the forum, and stop over at the Introduce Yourself section and say hello.


----------



## avn (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, I meant springtails. I keep calling them springjacks for some reason.

I'm using this mantid habitat: http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Pet-Mantis-Deco-Cube-Habitat-bic176.htm

It's about a 6 inch cube. I didn't realize my nymph was going to be so small, because the enclosure is WAY bigger than it. The lil guy is about the size of my pinky nail!

I was thinking that I might want to transfer it to smaller enclosure (like some tupperware) to feed it. Is that a good idea?  At least until it grows a little bigger. I noticed it doesn't seem to chase prey, so the fruit flies have to walk in front of it for it to get them.

Thanks for your detailed reply! I know how to feed it a lot better now.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 25, 2016)

No problem, just wanted to make sure we were discussing the same thing.  

Okay that is a fine habitat, albeit large for a L2. I wanted to ensure it wasn't overly large like a 10 gallon tank or larger. Ha, yeah they are small, I've raised several from L2 - and I'm waiting for a ooth to hatch soon with lots of L1's too.  

Indeed many keepers who keep their mantids in large vivariums will put the mantid in a small container for feeding. It is a good idea, as you found Ghosts don't tend to chase prey (unless they are overly hungry). So a small container will work great, something like a small 6oz deli cup - I personally raise my nymphs in 3.25 oz containers until they out grow it.

Your welcome., glad it helped.


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 25, 2016)

A smaller containers is a good idea especially if feeding flightless flies. Ghost like for the prey to come to them. Also if your ghost refuses food it may time to molt they are L2 for a very short time a couple weeks or so. Once your ghost Mantis is able to take flying flies a bigger enclosure should be no problem.


----------

